# Sustanon 350 (yes 350mg per ml) dosing advice please.



## Demonknight (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello, 
Some advice needed on pinning this Sustanon 350. 
This particular "SUS 350 contains 50mg of each of these 7 compounds,
Test prop, phenylprop, isocaproate, decanoate, undecylenate, enanthate, cypionate" 

(Sorry I will not disclose source, or lab on this one)

I am seeing a lot of you guys pinning EOD, or E3D max to obviously take advantage of the phenylprop, and the prop, but isn't that going to stack improperly over the course of lets say 12 weeks? Levels gotta be through the roof at the end of this cycle, or even a basic Sus 250 cycle.... 

I am looking to run this compound at (hopefully) no more than 600mg a week if you guys think it can be done beneficially with this compound while still taking advantage of all of the attached esters.

I am also considering combining it with deca at 300mg/wk, 

Thoughts opinions...


Stats real fast for ya..
Training for 18yrs
age 38yrs old
230lbs 16%bdft

Thanks for your time, and any advice is greatly appreciated....


----------



## swollen (Apr 11, 2012)

Alot, like u said, pin ed including me, but I've also made great gains off of it at 2pins/week. That was sus250, so every 4 days will be good IMO. I'd pin the deca every 5 @ 2lbs per body weight(400/week if u weigh 200lbs.)


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 11, 2012)

Like Swollen said.. guys pin it e3d, even 2x per week.  I still personally recommend ED or EOD.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Apr 11, 2012)

*Sos 350*



Demonknight said:


> Hello,
> Some advice needed on pinning this Sustanon 350.
> This particular "SUS 350 contains 50mg of each of these 7 compounds,
> Test prop, phenylprop, isocaproate, decanoate, undecylenate, enanthate, cypionate"
> ...



If you really must be under 600mg/wk..  how about .5ml on M,W,F?  That  would total 525mg/wk.    I'm just started 250mg every M,W,F myself.    

Enjoy bro!


----------



## eusteroids (Aug 15, 2012)

friend needs 500mg Sustanon weekly to achieve their goals, if you want you can combine it with dianabol 40mg/dia during the first 5 weeks and deca durabolin 400mg for 8 weeks would see great results


----------

